# nv4_mini.sys



## wrongway888 (Apr 3, 2007)

i hope i'm in the right form. i have been trying to update the drivers on my nvidia gforce 6800 video card. i'm doing this through my device manager. the update starts to down load and then i get a message saying it need to find nv4_mini.sys to install. i can not find nv4_mini.sys any where on my computer. how do i get this file???? any help will be greatly appreceated. thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

download the driver from nvidia and save it to the desktop
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting and reinstalling the card
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## wrongway888 (Apr 3, 2007)

thank you for the very fast reply. i'v been to nvidia's web site and can't find the nv4_mini.sys file. i'v checked microsoft, dell, and all the search engines and i can't find it any where. it's suppost to be on my computer but it's not. why i don't know. i haven't uninstalled any thing. again thank you for the fast reply.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is the latest version of the Forceware driver for Windows Media Center, *93.71*

Follow dai's instructions and all the necessary files will be installed.


----------

